# How to best wire Garage door Opener for Drywall?



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

kronic24601 said:


> Here is my issue. I am planning on Putting up Drywall in my garage, but Currently I have 3 bell wires running along the joists from my garage door opener. One is for the garage door Button (the one to open/close the door), and the other two are for the Garage Door Sensors (left and right).
> 
> I figure my two options are to either run them UNDER the drywall ... then have the ends pop out for the needed areas somewhere ...
> 
> ...


why not do this you answard your own question . I figure my two options are to either run them UNDER the drywall ... then have the ends pop out for the needed areas somewhere


----------



## kronic24601 (Aug 11, 2010)

My only concern with that was, it would clearly be a pain to replace anything, plus I wasn't entirely sure how the drywallers would work around everything.

That's why I was posting here, I figure, someone has to have a "finished" garage and have some experience with this ... right?


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Certain types of staples are completely capable of securing wire to drywall. Based on my own observations, this is the most common approach to getting wire from buttons and sensors to openers.

Doing anything else is, as far as I can tell, needed only for cosmetic reasons. If visible wires offend you enough to do something about it, ru it behind the drywall. I have seen examples of this, but this has been where wire is run on the wall surface then through and behind the ceiling surface. I am sure that this was added after drywall installation.

If you are worried about retrofit, run some conduit. Conduit is not overly expensive.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

If you hide the wires now, then do have a problem, you could always string new wires over the drywall.


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

I cut the wires to the sensors leaving 6" attached to the sensor. Then ran the bell wire behind the drywall and poppiing the wire thru a small hole leaving 6" again at the sensor. That leaves more than enough to use 2 small wire nuts to replace a sensor if it fails at some point. 

Have the wires pop out the ceiling for connections to the opener, and out the wall for your garage door button. Use a dab of caulk where the wires pop out if you want. 

The bell wire will last forever unless you or the hangers run a screw through the wires by the garage door jam. Or if your concerned with running a screw through the wires just drill thru the studs and run the bell wire as if it were an electrical wire. Typically though the bell wire is just run along the face of the studs, stapled and noted where they are as the drywall is hung as not to hit it with a screw.


----------

